
Neuroscience methods tested on Atari 2600 failed, casting doubts on credibility - junipergreen
https://www.researchgate.net/blog/post/should-neuroscientists-trust-methods-that-cant-explain-how-donkey-kong-works
======
I_am_neo
Very interesting, down right thought provoking really if the study holds, much
like Godel's incompleteness theorem, in a sense.

